# iPad not facebooking



## David Evil Overlord (Nov 5, 2013)

Just a question for those who might know about this kind of thing...

Mrs Overlord likes her Facebook. And she likes her iPad. But recently, her iPad has decided it doesn't like Facebook.

Logging in produces a screen like those you sometimes get when an internet page doesn't load properly. Instead of nice graphics and icons, you get underlined blue words that should be on the icons (no icons), and no graphics. What you do get is an endless scrolling thing under the word "notifications", like your notifications are trying to load, but can't (or will take a week instead of 7.63 seconds).

Using the Facebook app results in an "unexpected error, please try again later".

Apple recommends the following:

Turn the iPad off. Turn it back on again. (Tried it, didn't work).

Delete the app, then download it again from the app store. (Tried it, app deleted, iPad can't find the app store, error message suggests my time and date settings may be at fault...)

Also tried resetting my internet to Google server addresses, as recommended by various Apple-not-working-properly forums. Didn't help.

Help!


----------

